# waterfall question



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have built diy corner traps in both of the rear corners. Also across the top corner of the rear wall to ceiling. I have no other absorption in the room.


Here is my waterfall. I am not sure how to read it or what steps to take next.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not seeing the plot. I'd also need to know the room dimensions.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sorry...

24'x18'x7.5'


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks a bit long below 100Hz and really long below 60.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

So what should I do next? What do I need to add? I am completely lost.

I am adding first reflective point panels this weekend. Do I need more or thicker bass traps?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the traps you built in terms of materials and thickness? To get down below 60 you're looking pretty thick. Our Soffit Traps for example get down to the mid 30's but are 17" thick in both dimensions.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

They are 17x17x24 corner traps. Both back corners and the ceiling/wall corner.









I can put the 17" traps from you guys in if they will help. I just don't know what to do. Cover the whole room!!!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Most of what you need is below 60Hz which is about where the triangle type traps of that size run out of steam. You don't want to go crazy, just get that last bit in the bottom down a bit better and you'll be fine. You can use a membrane so they don't absorb higher. The more mass in the membrane, the lower the top end of the absorption stops.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

OK...thanks for your time and advise. I will put some more trap in and post another waterfall after this weekend.

Thanks again


----------

